# Spotting now-familiar actors in tiny bit-parts/early appearances



## The Groke (Oct 3, 2008)

You know, when you watch a movie or TV show and suddenly realise "hey that's X from doobrie!"


Just spotted a much younger, thinner Bunk (from the Wire) in Goodfellas.

In the movie for about 30 seconds and speaks 2 lines as Henry's younger brother's Doctor in the climatic "Helicopter" scenes.



Found anyone recently?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 3, 2008)

X was never in Doobrie, that was Y.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 3, 2008)

X wasn't in doobrie


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 3, 2008)

no, you're right- it was thingummy that was in whatsit


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 3, 2008)

your thread's off to a flying start, swrfg


----------



## The Groke (Oct 3, 2008)

...and here I was agonising about having possibly spelt "doobrie" wrong.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 3, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> your thread's off to a flying start, swrfg




It's no more or less than I deserve.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2008)

Seeing Harrison Ford in the Conversation


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 3, 2008)

The cheerleader from Heroes was in "Remember the Titans" as an annoying child.

Watch that for that little bit extra wrongness when you next whack one out to thoughts of her in black leather.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2008)

Coming to America, samuel l jackson has a bit part as the bloke with a shotgun who holds up mcronalds


----------



## The Groke (Oct 3, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Henry's younger brother's Doctor in the climatic "Helicopter" scenes.




Did I get all my possessive apostrophes right here?

I worry about that too.


Note to self: stop derailing own thread.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 3, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Coming to America, samuel l jackson has a bit part as the bloke with a shotgun who holds up mcronalds




heh - don't recall that one, but ties in beautifully with my OP as SLJ also has a tiny, oft un-noted part in Goodfellas as "Stax"


(((((SLJ's tiny part))))))


Thank you DotCommunist.


----------



## Flashman (Oct 3, 2008)

Funny seeing Burrell from The Wire as Barney in Silence of the Lambs t'other week.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> heh - don't recall that one, but ties in beautifully with my OP as SLJ also has a tiny, oft un-noted part in Goodfellas as "Stax"
> 
> 
> (((((SLJ's tiny part))))))
> ...




also oft unoted in coming to america. Eddie gives a paper bag stuffed with cash to two tramps.

lo! one says 'were back in business mortimer' and you realise its the schemeing baddies from trading places


----------



## The Groke (Oct 3, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Watch that for that little bit extra wrongness when you next whack one out to thoughts of her in black leather.



That is almost a - disturbing - thread all of it's own:

"Inadvertently watching the early work of former child actor/actress over whom one has _whacked one out_ as an adult"





There should be a word for that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 3, 2008)

Pierce Brosnan in The Long Good Friday. I don't believe he actually speaks.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 3, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> That is almost a - disturbing - thread all of it's own:
> 
> "Inadvertently watching the early work of former child actors/actresses over whom one has _whacked one out_ as an adult"
> 
> ...


Fantastic?

*gets coat*

The comments above do not represent Bob's opinion and are all the fault of Swarfega, he made me say it


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2008)

I do this contantly ad therefore have dfar far far to many to even begin mentioning.

Tis a game i play when watching stuff.

dave


----------



## The Groke (Oct 3, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Pierce Brosnan in The Long Good Friday. I don't believe he actually speaks.




Ooh - good one.

I will keep an eye out for him next time.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 3, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Coming to America, samuel l jackson has a bit part as the bloke with a shotgun who holds up mcronalds



McDowell's


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2008)

Arthur Lowe used to be in "Coronation Street".

Apparently - it was 1960 - 1965 and we didn't get a telly till 1969 and we didn't ever watch the programme even then.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 3, 2008)

Larry Gilliard Jr (aka D'Angelo of "The Wire") has a very brief cameo indeed as a Random Negroe in 'Gangs of New York', before the mob drag him off to be lynched as part of the anti-draft riots...


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2008)

very brief? doesn't he do some dancing as well??


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> You know, when you watch a movie or TV show and suddenly realise "hey that's X from doobrie!"
> 
> 
> Just spotted a much younger, thinner Bunk (from the Wire) in Goodfellas.
> ...



Except he's not:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0682495/
It's Clad Davis:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0926086/


----------



## mattie (Oct 3, 2008)

It's an advert I'm afraid.


I wonder if this is why his missus slapped him.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Coming to America, samuel l jackson has a bit part as the bloke with a shotgun who holds up mcronalds




That doesn't count as he's been in every film made in the last forty years.


----------



## Flashman (Oct 3, 2008)

Wood Harris aka Avon Barksdale is in As Good as it Gets for about 10 seconds playing Cafe 24 Busboy.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 3, 2008)

Laurence Fishburn as Cowboy Curtis in Pee Wee's Playhouse.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 3, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> That is almost a - disturbing - thread all of it's own:
> 
> "Inadvertently watching the early work of former child actor/actress over whom one has _whacked one out_ as an adult"
> 
> ...












Don't watch these two films the wrong way round.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Except he's not:
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0682495/
> It's Clad Davis:
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0926086/




Well.


Fuck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Well.
> 
> 
> Fuck.



Don't you mean shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit?


----------



## The Groke (Oct 3, 2008)

mattie said:


> It's an advert I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is why his missus slapped him.





Actors damn you, _actors_!


----------



## The Groke (Oct 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Don't you mean shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit?




Yes.

That would have been much funnier.


Swarfail.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2008)

Clydefail too - I did a typo and called him Clad Davis


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2008)

Stringer Bell  from The Wire (again) being in Family Affairs on channel 5 back in the day when it first launched


----------



## The Boy (Oct 3, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Funny seeing Burrell from The Wire as Barney in Silence of the Lambs t'other week.



Burrel and Valchek are both (very briefly) in that Silence of the Lambs sequel thing.  Umm...Red Dragon, is it?


----------



## Cloo (Oct 3, 2008)

Spotted the guy who plays Matt in 'Heroes' in some daytime TV crock a few months back - something like 'Diagnosis Murder'


----------



## The Boy (Oct 3, 2008)

strung_out said:


> Stringer Bell  from The Wire (again) being in Family Affairs on channel 5 back in the day when it first launched



He's in 28 Weeks Later as well.

Oh, and Tyres from Spaced plays a mercenary in 'Outpost'.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 3, 2008)

Cloo said:


> Spotted the guy who plays Matt in 'Heroes' in some daytime TV crock a few months back - something like 'Diagnosis Murder'



The blonde FBI agent who worked with Parkman in season one is in John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars.

edit:  there was also an episode of DM where Doctor Quincy was euthanising patients.  The shit afternoon telly cross over almost caused a rift in the space-time continuum


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2008)

shall we just make this into a 'what else have you seen actors from the wire in?' thread?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Don't watch these two films the wrong way round.


or even:


----------



## The Boy (Oct 3, 2008)

strung_out said:


> shall we just make this into a 'what else have you seen actors from the wire in?' thread?



Oi!  I've given you two actors from Heroes and one from Spaced!


Oh, Marlo from the Wire is in the new series of Heroes...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 3, 2008)

Look out for a teenage Chris Rock in Beverly Hills Cop II with a bit part as a porter at the Playboy Mansion.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 3, 2008)

Jim Carey was in Pink Cadillac starring clint eastwood as some idiot on stage doing something idiotic !


----------



## The Groke (Oct 3, 2008)

Termite Man said:


> Jim Carey was in Pink Cadillac starring clint eastwood as some idiot on stage doing something idiotic !



Doesn't do to get typecast eh...


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 3, 2008)

The Boy said:


> The blonde FBI agent who worked with Parkman in season one is in John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars.



the cheerleader from heroes was in a few episodes of Malcolm in the Middle as well


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 3, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Doesn't do to get typecast eh...



That's how I recognised him  Normally I'm shit at spotting actors


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 3, 2008)

Termite Man said:


> Jim Carey was in Pink Cadillac starring clint eastwood as some idiot on stage doing something idiotic !



He was also in The Dead Pool with Clint Eastwood as a drugged up rock star.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 3, 2008)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> He was also in The Dead Pool with Clint Eastwood as a drugged up rock star.



Doing Welcome to the Jungle very badly


----------



## pogofish (Oct 3, 2008)

There is some 60s British gangster flick where I will swear that a very young looking David Bowie is one of the musicians in the band playing in the background of the club scene.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 3, 2008)

Juliette Lewis as 'friend of Alyson Hanigan'  in My Stepmother is an Alien, looking exactly the same as she does in every single film no matter how old she is.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 3, 2008)

I seem to remember that Jennifer Aniston was in one episode of Quantum Leap as a nurse pre-Friends.

There have been others I've noticed - I'll have to have a think...

Edit: oh, David Duchovny as a transvestite FBI agent pre X-Files (2nd series Twin Peaks).


----------



## zoltan (Oct 3, 2008)

Linda Hamilton - of Terminator fame - a non speaking appearence in the Trading Places company Xmas party Scene ( yes, really )

I saw death race 2000 the othr night - didnt realsie Sly Stallone was in it

Oh yes, Stallone was in Take the Money & Run ( Woody Allen ) IIRC- a non speaking burly mugger on the NYC subway


----------



## Mogden (Oct 3, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Juliette Lewis as 'friend of Alyson Hanigan'  in My Stepmother is an Alien, looking exactly the same as she does in every single film no matter how old she is.


She was Wayne's girlfriend in the Wonder Years too.


----------



## ajk (Oct 3, 2008)

Rachel Weisz in an early Stephen Norrington toss jamboree called Death Machine.  It's remarkably good fun.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 3, 2008)

i watched dirty dancing for the first time in ages and i noticed baby's mum was lorelai's mum from the Gilmore Girls.




i am  in this post.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2008)

Courtney Cox is in the video for Springsteens 'Dancing in the Dark' he pulls her out for the crowd to dance on stage.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Courtney Cox is in the video for Springsteens 'Dancing in the Dark' he pulls her out for the crowd to dance on stage.



everyone knows that. and she was the first person to say 'period' on telly.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 4, 2008)

The Boy said:


> The blonde FBI agent who worked with Parkman in season one is in John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars.
> 
> edit: there was also an episode of DM where Doctor Quincy was euthanising patients. The shit afternoon telly cross over almost caused a rift in the space-time continuum


 
he wasn't euthanising paitients (unless Quincy was in it twice)
but he was a dying crap detective who faked a clown serial killer murder, causedn them to start killing people again before finally shooting him.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 6, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> That is almost a - disturbing - thread all of it's own:
> 
> "Inadvertently watching the early work of former child actor/actress over whom one has _whacked one out_ as an adult"
> 
> ...



Eliza Dushku as Arnie's daughter in 'True Lies' definitely qualifies for this disturbing trend.

As does Natalie Portman in Leon (but obviously that one's well-known)


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 6, 2008)

D.L. is forced to shoot himself in the head in 24 Season 3.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Oct 6, 2008)

that ginger knobber from CSI was one of Brian Dennehys crew in Rambo.

I presume it was the trauma of that epoisode that made him rethink his police career and point him toward a career in forensics.


----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2008)

Hill Street Blues is great for this. Both Linda Hamilton and whathisface Kyle Reiss are in early episodes. 

In fact it looks like most of the cast of ST TNG http://www.hillstreetblues.tv/cast/guests.html

have been in it.


----------



## yak (Oct 6, 2008)

jennifer aniston in that shitty early 90s sitcom designing women, and bunk of the wire fame was in hackers, which i believe also features dr. melfi of sopranos, but i could be wrong about this


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 6, 2008)

8den said:


> Hill Street Blues is great for this. Both Linda Hamilton and whathisface Kyle Reiss are in early episodes.
> 
> In fact it looks like most of the cast of ST TNG http://www.hillstreetblues.tv/cast/guests.html
> 
> have been in it.




David Caruso, Tim Robbins, Michael Biehn all had bit parts in HSB.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Columbo's a good one for spotting stars in the making.

(the show that is, not the man himself, who is an excellent homicide detective, but has no proven ability as a hollywood talent scout)


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 6, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> everyone knows that. and she was the first person to say 'period' on telly.



That seems unlikely. 


I saw Dot Cotton is some godawful early 70s B-Movie about zombie bikers a few months ago.

And of course Christian Slater was the junior monk in The Name of the Rose.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> That seems unlikely.


Yes, I'm sure a weatherman has said it before she did


----------



## The Groke (Oct 6, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> And of course Christian Slater was the junior monk in The Name of the Rose.




I replayed _that_ scene to death in my younger days. Was the closest thing I had to porn on video and still crops up unbidden from my wank-bank on occasion.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2008)

The bail bondsman chappy from Jackie Brown was in The Black Hole on channel 5 yesterday.

If anyone saw it - just think - that crap was made _2 years _after Star Wars!!!1!


----------



## The Groke (Oct 12, 2008)

So I only just discovered:









I mean, you thought I would have noticed Linda Hamilton before now - not sure how that passed me by - but Ron fucking Perlman too!

lulz


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> Columbo's a good one for spotting stars in the making.



petrocelli was good for that too - i think i saw the whole cast of star wars in it (mark hamil twice, as two different psycho teenagers...)


----------



## pk (Oct 12, 2008)

Watching "Return of the Killer Tomatoes" on telly the other night - George Clooney LOL!


----------



## moon (Oct 12, 2008)

Loads here
http://www.itnsource.com/compilation/S23080601

check out Ricky Gervais as a new romantic in 1983


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Horse Whisperer was on tv the other night - I was over half way through before I realised the sulky kid was Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 12, 2008)

Donald Sutherland in some Hollywood Roman epic. Might have been Spartacus, but maybe not. Any, He has about four words....and they dubbed another actors voice on!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 12, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Arthur Lowe used to be in "Coronation Street".
> 
> Apparently - it was 1960 - 1965 and we didn't get a telly till 1969 and we didn't ever watch the programme even then.


He was already quite a well known stage actor then though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 12, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> I replayed _that_ scene to death in my younger days. Was the closest thing I had to porn on video and still crops up unbidden from my wank-bank on occasion.


----------



## 8den (Oct 12, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> He was already quite a well known stage actor then though.








That ladies and gentlemen is a young Kiera Knightly in the Bill. 






And the fella on the left is a young Sexy Beast, Ben Kingsley.




> The Bill - Keira Knightly (above), Sean Bean, Paul Bettany, John Hannah, Alex Kingston
> 
> Casualty- Kate Winslet, Orlando Bloom, Minnie Driver, Christopher Eccleston, Parminder Nagra, Jonny Lee Miller, Helen Baxendale, Brenda Fricker



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/tv_and_radio/3513288.stm

Who the fuck is Parminder Nagra?


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

8den said:


> Who the fuck is Parminder Nagra?



The other girl in Bend It Like Beckham, now in ER I believe


----------



## The Groke (Oct 12, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


>



Not because of Christian Slater's presence, I hasten to add...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2008)

8den said:


> That ladies and gentlemen is a young Kiera Knightly in the Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's in Bend It Like Beckham and ER. Very pretty.


----------



## 8den (Oct 12, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> She's in Bend It Like Beckham and ER. Very pretty.



Ah yes. Neila! no one makes being so put upon and stressed out look so good.


----------



## red rose (Oct 12, 2008)

I saw keira knightley in a bbc period drama aged about 14 a few weeks ago

Orlando Bloom stars in an early episode of Midsomer Murders and cops it with a pitchfork to the chest.

I also didn't realise until a few weeks ago that Sarah Chalke from Scrubs is one of the daughters in Roseanne.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Oct 12, 2008)

Fred Elliott was a RAF staff officer in The Battle of Britain. Qhite posh too.


I wanted him to say 'The Germans are coming over in Heinkels. I say,  the Germans, coming over in Heinkels....' but he didn't.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 13, 2008)

red rose said:


> I also didn't realise until a few weeks ago that Sarah Chalke from Scrubs is one of the daughters in Roseanne.



"Beccy" - the second one I believe.

I only found this out recently too, but it is obvious now if you catch an old Roseanne episode with her in it!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 13, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> "Beccy" - the second one I believe.
> 
> I only found this out recently too, but it is obvious now if you catch an old Roseanne episode with her in it!



Oh yeah! 

In which case, she must look a lot younger than she actually is. I don't remember her being _that_ young in Roseanne, and that was quite some time ago.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 13, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> In which case, she must look a lot younger than she actually is. I don't remember her being _that_ young in Roseanne, and that was quite some time ago.




Perhaps she looked older than she was when she was younger and now she is older she looks younger than she is...?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't find the 'spot the wire characters in other things' thread, but Bubbles is in this week's Heroes.


----------



## maya (Oct 16, 2008)

A very young Teri Hatcher in MacGyver  (two episodes, i think)


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 16, 2008)

Lilly Allen's in Cate Blanchett frock-fest Elizabeth. Who said stage school?


----------



## Mungy (Oct 16, 2008)

I remember seeing a young Mark Mcmanus on Crown Court.


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 16, 2008)

1) Alyssa Milano is Arnie's young daughter in Commando.

2) Carrie from King Of Queens (who at one stage was the highest earning female sitcom start a few years ago) was in Series 1 of Friends, as a pregnant woman with no partner that Joey befriends.

Erm that's it.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 27, 2008)

Dr Cox (Scrubs) is an executive in the evil organisation in Highlander II.


----------



## killer b (Oct 27, 2008)

quincey was in '12 angry men'


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 27, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Spotting now-familiar actors in tiny bit-parts/early appearances



did you see that one episode of the original twilight zone where a very young robert redford plays death?  I think capt. kirk was in a couple and also telly savalas


----------



## The Groke (Oct 22, 2009)

Heh - was just watching Full Metal Jacket and suddenly realised that that "Animal Mother" is our Jayne from Firefly/Serenity.


----------



## stavros (Oct 24, 2009)

Can't find a picture, but James Corden is a geeky Year 11 in the first series of Teachers.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 24, 2009)

Adam Baldwin (no, not one of those Baldwins) is also in Independence Day as 'Shooty Military Type in Uniform #10288282)


----------



## The Groke (Oct 24, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Adam Baldwin (no, not one of those Baldwins) is also in Independence Day as 'Shooty Military Type in Uniform #10288282)




Yeah - I discovered that on IMDB whilst verifying the Full Metal Jacket bit...


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That doesn't count as he's been in every film made in the last forty years.



'The black Gene Hackman'.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kurt Russell in _ The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes_:


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 24, 2009)

back to The Wire but post-famous work ... Bunny Colvin is also Lechero in Prison Break


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 24, 2009)

oh, and has nobody said the other 2 goodfellas ones? Chris Moltesanti in the Soprano´s is played by the guy who was Spider in GF (the waiter who Joe Pesci shoots in the foot), and the Psychiatrist Dr.Melfi in the former is Henry Hill´s wife in GF.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 24, 2009)

George Clooney in Roseanne...


----------



## boohoo (Oct 24, 2009)

Patrick Stewart in Dune and Excalibur - pre his Picard days - though not really bit parts.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2009)

boohoo said:


> Patrick Stewart in Dune and Excalibur - pre his Picard days - though not really bit parts.



He also played wheelchair bound drug lord 'Lumez' in the really shit Van Peebles/Lambert action film Gunmen


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 24, 2009)

Eammon Walker from Oz used to be in The Bill.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 24, 2009)

The Groke said:


> That is almost a - disturbing - thread all of it's own:
> 
> "Inadvertently watching the early work of former child actor/actress over whom one has _whacked one out_ as an adult"
> 
> ...




There really does need to be a word for it.  I bet the germans have one... kinderwankenhorror or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2009)

jer said:


> Eammon Walker from Oz used to be in The Bill.



and he played marigold in in sickness and in health


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 24, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Heh - was just watching Full Metal Jacket and suddenly realised that that "Animal Mother" is our Jayne from Firefly/Serenity.




Bloody well spotted!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 24, 2009)

Vampire Bill from _True Blood_ was the alpha male main man-boy &...



Spoiler: spoiler, dammit



lead rapist



...in early 00s Channel 4 two-parter _Men Only_.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 24, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> Vampire Bill from _True Blood_ was the alpha male main man-boy &...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't Martin Freeman in that also?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes he was, and Marc Warren, and the copper woman from the first season of _Teachers_, and (IIRC) the daughter from _Secrets & Lies_.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 25, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> back to The Wire but post-famous work ... Bunny Colvin is also Lechero in Prison Break



Oh yeah, can't believe I didn't spot that (although the character is pretty far removed).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> Yes he was, and Marc Warren...



Talking of whom, he was also Rex Hunt's son in Falklands War drama _An Ungentlemanly Act_ and - I'm sure of it - a public school boy in an episode or two of _Grange Hill_ (during some residential trip as part of some sort of 'junior UN' type affair, maybe?).


----------



## hektik (Oct 25, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Just spotted a much younger, thinner Bunk (from the Wire) in Goodfellas.



spotted him last night in Hackers - playing the FBI agent who is tracking the hackers down. the film is also notable for a young angelina jolie.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Seeing Harrison Ford in the Conversation



Even seeing him in Apocalypse now is odd. You just expect hims to appear again.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> i watched dirty dancing for the first time in ages and i noticed baby's mum was lorelai's mum from the Gilmore Girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who calls their daughter baby?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> the Psychiatrist Dr.Melfi in the former is Henry Hill´s wife in GF.



She's also in _The Dream Team_, about a bunch of psych ward escapees on the run - possibly as Michael Keaton's love interest? Can't quite remember, was a long time ago.

Uma Thurman's debut was as Anthony Michael Hall's GF in the not-great-but-okay high school football hero comedy _Johnny Be Good_.

Virginia Madsen started out as a preppy schoolgirl (IIRC) in bawdy _The Graduate_ rip-off _Class_.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2009)

red rose said:


> I also didn't realise until a few weeks ago that Sarah Chalke from Scrubs is one of the daughters in Roseanne.



That's fair though, I had to check as I thought she looked nothing like the young becky. Turns out she was a replacement Becky and later changed back to the old one again.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Dr Cox (Scrubs) is an executive in the evil organisation in Highlander II.



. .and one of the soldiers in the rock.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . .and one of the soldiers in the rock.



he´s quite well-travelled is Dr.Cox I´ve seen him pop up in a lot of stuff. The guy who plays Dr.Turk has a bundle of roles in The Boondocks. Among them, the ´harvard educated´director of BET Wedgie Rudlin in the 2 episodes of Season 2 that they weren´t allowed to air in the states. Also as Tobias in The Story of Catcher Freeman. Dissapointly, he´s not related to The Wire actor who shares his surname.

Whilst on the topic of people doing cartoon voice work and sitcoms. The voice of Leela from Futurama is in a bundle of lame US sitcoms as the mother including Married with Children and 8 Simple Rules. Don´t google  her if you don´t want Futurama ruined a bit ...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nicolas Cage in Fast Times at Ridgemont High.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 26, 2009)

Turk from Scrubs was also in Clueless. With hair (for his first couple of scenes anyway).


----------



## 8den (Oct 26, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> he´s quite well-travelled is Dr.Cox I´ve seen him pop up in a lot of stuff.



He's in loads of stuff a favourite of Oliver Stone, himself, Johnny Depp, and Matt Dillion have minor parts in Platoon.



> Whilst on the topic of people doing cartoon voice work and sitcoms. The voice of Leela from Futurama is in a bundle of lame US sitcoms as the mother including Married with Children and 8 Simple Rules. Don´t google  her if you don´t want Futurama ruined a bit ...



You're kidding right? Kately Siegal is much more famous for married with children than futurama. Hell the season 2 futurama episode A Bicyclops Built for Two, is a parody of married with children


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2009)

plus, married with children is a class programme.

sure i saw herc from the wire in spiderman the other day - he was on a bridge shouting at the green goblin...


----------



## 8den (Oct 26, 2009)

killer b said:


> plus, married with children is a class programme



Lets not go nuts now.



> sure i saw herc from the wire in spiderman the other day - he was on a bridge shouting at the green goblin...



No, but easy mistake to make, balding loud obnoxious New Jersey types are easy to mix up.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 26, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> Talking of Marc Warren, he was also Rex Hunt's son in Falklands War drama _An Ungentlemanly Act_ and - I'm sure of it - a public school boy in an episode or two of _Grange Hill_ (during some residential trip as part of some sort of 'junior UN' type affair, maybe?).



And also the 'skinhead in a Capri' in the under rated (imo) Boston Kickout.

Big Mo from Eastenders has popped up in Nil By Mouth before she hit Albert Square too. As did Kathy whasserface from Harry Enfield (and was really good as a straight actress in it)

And I guess everyone knows that Jonny Depp was in the first Nightmare on Elm St.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 26, 2009)

8den said:


> You're kidding right? Kately Siegal is much more famous for married with children than futurama. Hell the season 2 futurama episode A Bicyclops Built for Two, is a parody of married with children


Obviously don´t watch enough American sitcoms  I had a eureka moment whilst watching 8 Simple Rules ... ´i bloody recognise that voice!´


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 26, 2009)

Rik Mayall is in the Slaughtered Lamb pub scene in American werewolf in London.


----------



## Griff (Oct 26, 2009)

Pierce Brosnan in a Hammer House of Horror last week. From 1980.

Basically he invites Suzanne Danielle back to his gaff with a 'What you up to , darlin'?"  Before getting offed by her. 

Think he was was referred to in the ends credits as 'Final victim' or summat.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 27, 2009)

For _The Wire_ fans: Just spotted Reg E Cathey (Tommy Carcetti's wingman Norman) in _Clear And Present Danger_ as the sergeant major at the sniper demonstration.

Doesn't really count as an early appearance (he was the warden of Em City who succeeded Tim McManus in _Oz_ as well as Scalio in _The Corner_, and his IMDb credits go back to 1984), but it's certainly a bit part.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 27, 2009)

Dave from _Minder_ (Glyn Edwards) had memorable turns as a fiery corporal in _Zulu_, and as a porn performer in _Get Carter_, which also boasted early appearances of Alun Armstrong (later seen as a star on TV series _New Tricks_ as well as a meaty role in _Our Friends In The North_) and Brian Mosley (Alf Roberts in _Coronation Street_).


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2009)

does charlie from casualty (and pierce brosnan btw) in the long good friday count?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 27, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> does charlie from casualty (and pierce brosnan btw) in the long good friday count?



I don't see why not (though that Pierce Brosnan appearance has already been mentioned).

There's also an early biggish part for PH Moriarty, who was later seen as an evil Canary in _The Monocled Mutineer_, and then much later as a Guy Ritchie wet dream of a gangster in _Lock, Stock_, where fellow _TLGF_ alumnus Alan Ford also earned a pay cheque. Oh, and Gillian Taylforth (Cathy Beale in _Stenders_) lets out a piercing East End scream.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 27, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> Whilst on the topic of people doing cartoon voice work and sitcoms. The voice of Leela from Futurama is in a bundle of lame US sitcoms as the mother including Married with Children and 8 Simple Rules. Don´t google  her if you don´t want Futurama ruined a bit ...



I think everyone knew the voice of Leela would be the married with children mom before Futurama even went on the air. It was a selling point.


----------



## Spandex (Oct 28, 2009)

I've seen Michael K Williams (Omar form the Wire) in a couple of other things: he briefly turns up in the Sopranos - Jackie Junior hides out with him in the projects; and he's in R Kelly's Hiphopera Trapped in the Closet 

Also, Brad Pitt in Dallas:


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 3, 2009)

Heh - I just remembered another.

I dont think this ---- quite describes my suprise at seeing the Tetley Tea Man in Alien 3.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 3, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Heh - I just remembered another.
> 
> I dont think this ---- quite describes my suprise at seeing the Tetley Tea Man in Alien 3.



Brian Glover?

He does have a great death scene though, that'll teach the bastard for cheating during the school football game.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

Paul Capaldi in Local Hero.  Hardly a tiny bit-part, but an early appearance.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 3, 2009)

(2 seconds in, blink and you miss it)

(15 at the time apparently )


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2009)

The Boy said:


> Paul Capaldi in Local Hero.  Hardly a tiny bit-part, but an early appearance.



peter's twin brother?


----------



## Dirty Martini (Nov 3, 2009)

Peter Capaldi, Paul's twin brother, in an episode of Minder from 1985 that was on ITV 4 last week, the one about the mobile phones.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 3, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> For _The Wire_ fans: Just spotted Reg E Cathey (Tommy Carcetti's wingman Norman) in _Clear And Present Danger_ as the sergeant major at the sniper demonstration.
> 
> Doesn't really count as an early appearance (he was the warden of Em City who succeeded Tim McManus in _Oz_ as well as Scalio in _The Corner_, and his IMDb credits go back to 1984), but it's certainly a bit part.



Just finished watching season 1 of Homicide: Life On The Streets and was continually distracted by familiar faces. Spotted D'Angelo as well as Orlando (the club owner) from The Wire, a few others I couldn't place and have been bugging me since.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Peter Capaldi, Paul's twin brother, in an episode of Minder from 1985 that was on ITV 4 last week, the one about the mobile phones.



I did, of course, mean Peter Capaldi.  Paul Capaldi was the parish priest when I was a little un


----------



## Dirty Martini (Nov 3, 2009)

The Boy said:


> I did, of course, mean Peter Capaldi.  Paul Capaldi was the parish priest when I was a little un





Was hoping Malcolm Tucker had a more-evil twin.


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2009)

The Boy said:


> I did, of course, mean Peter Capaldi.  Paul Capaldi was the parish priest when I was a little un



*dreams of Malcolm Tucker delivering mass*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2009)

Say ten god the mother-fucking Hail Marys


----------



## The Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

Eat the fuckin body of christ!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 26, 2011)

Fresh spottings pop-pickers:

Watching Scorcese's underrated and darkly funny Bringing Out the Dead and discovered no less than two Wire stars in blink-and-you-will-miss-em roles.

Good ole Omar was present and correct as Shot and Dying Dealer and then Kima turns up as Dealer's Floozy.

10 points for me.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 27, 2011)

Leonardo De Crapio stars as Leonardo Di Crapio (even more of a fetus) in Critters 2

Jennifer Aniston in Leprechaun

Also Midsomer Murders has pretty much every british actor ever in at one point or another, including Orlando Bloom if we want to stretch the definition of actor a bit


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 27, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Patrick Stewart in Dune and Excalibur ........


 
Also in "I Claudius".


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 27, 2011)

Itv4 were showing old Minder eps from the early '80s a while back,lots of familiar faces in early appearences


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 27, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> Also in "I Claudius".


 And Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy as Karla


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jennifer Beals in My Bodyguard. She isn't even mentioned in the credits.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 27, 2011)

Keith Chegwin as Fleance in Polanski's Macbeth. Apologies if he's been mentioned, I did do a search but vBulletin's search is piss-poor.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2011)

Not a bit part but I noticed that the nobody who played teen wolf too is none other than Jason Bateman.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ewan MacGregor had a role as a defendant in Kavanagh QC, the series John Thaw did after he left Morse.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 27, 2011)

Seth Rogen is in Donnie Darko.   Lots.


----------



## stavros (Mar 27, 2011)

Judy Reyes, who plays Carla in Scrubs, is Paulie Walnuts' goomah in the second series of The Sopranos.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2011)

Before that she was in _Law & Order_ as a street kid forced into 



Spoiler: spoilers ahead



...schtupping her Catholic detox centre director William H Macy. She also convinced her meth head best friend Kelli Williams (Lindsay from _The Practice_) that a nun had felt her up in the showers.



Macy had previously played an Asst States Attorney in the _L&O_ pilot.


----------



## aspirationjones (Mar 27, 2011)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Edit: oh, David Duchovny as a transvestite FBI agent pre X-Files (2nd series Twin Peaks).



and David Tennant as a transsexual/transvestite barmaid in Rab C Nesbit


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2011)

It's not an actor, but I watched an old Louis Theroux the other night on Dave where he follows the jobbing actors of New York. He auditioned for a part in a cruise ship musical in front of three judges, one of whom was Craig "Strictly Come Dancing" Revel-Horwood in his pre-Strictly days. It must've been from around 1999/2000, because some of the location shots had the World Trade Centre in them.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 3, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> .... Apologies if he's been mentioned, I did do a search but vBulletin's search is piss-poor.


Thank god you said that, I thought it was just me.

I can't find anything, ever.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 4, 2011)

I was watching the ealing classic 'the lavender hill mob' the other week and was quite suprised to see Audrey Hepburn appearing in it as  'random totty in bar'.


----------



## PandaCola (Apr 4, 2011)

In Hitchcock's Frenzy- Michael Caine is a copper standing guard at the hospital door. He is not credited and i once saw him asked about it on a chat show and he said it wasn't him. If you watch the film, there is a close up on his face and it it clearly Michael Caine.


----------

